# EC fear



## minius (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi
I am 38hrs away from EC on my first IVF cycle, I am soooooo scared and contemplating not going through with it. We havent told anyone about IVF and at the moment I am feeling isolated, I dont know anyone who has been through IVF. Does everyone feel this fear, how do you deal with it? I feel like I am being silly and a bit of a drama queen, but I just cant get over this fear.


I would be so grateful for any advice or coping mechanisms anyone has.


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

What exactly are you fearing? It is normal to worry and fear about the unknown and if you have never done it before then that is understandable.
Honestly though trhe process is really simple. Dependant upon your clinic you will either go to sleep and then wake up after its done, or you will be numbed and awake on a bed whilst they use an ultrasound scan to find your eggs and remove them. You won't feel much.
Afterwards you have a little twinge a bit like af coming and some people can bleed. I did not. And you can go home have a sleep and just feel a little tender.
Once you have done it you will think 'oh what wasI worrying about!'.
We also havent told anyone so my FF friends are my life line.
Please don't give up when you have come this far, you will kick yourself after.
Can you talk to a nurse at the clinic? Explain yor anxiety? This may help and they will look after you once they know how you feel.

Good luck
Sue


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I was like you with my 1st IVF and EC, I was scared, I thought it would hurt, but to be honest it isn't that bad, you don't remember much of the procedure. The bit that I found to be the worst was having the cannula put in my hand. Youwill be fine, the nurses and everyone else will keep checking on you and will have a chat with you if you tell them you are scared and nervous.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Minius! Welcome!!!

Just by joining you now know loooooads of people who have undergone IVF, including me! 

What you are feeling is totally understandable. I went through exactly the same feelings. The night before I was terrified but some lovely ladies on here put my mind at rest and they were right, it was totally fine. I had general anethetic and was on a high when I came round! They gave me a bed where I recovered for a few hours, slept a bit and read a book. I can't remember having much discomfort after the drugs wore off and I was back at work the next day. 

Here are a few links you might find useful.

Saw from your other post that you had been marked as unexplained, here is a link to the forum that deals with those issues - CLICK HERE
 
For A rough guide to IVF - CLICK HERE

IVF General board - CLICK HERE

 You can also find people who are also going through treatment at the same time, see what they are going through -CLICK HERE

 Here is the board for people on the 2 week wait (for when you get to that stage) CLICK HERE

Good luck!!!!                   It really is nothing to be scared of, and I am a real wuss when it comes to hospitals!

Sue


----------



## minius (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks for your support, I know this time next week I will be wondering why I made such a fuss.


My fear is of pain during and after the procedure, I wouldnt be as worried if I was being knocked out. Of course there are the other fears we all have when having to go down the IVF route, they are just bubbling under my immediate fears.


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

minius, I just felt a bit bloated and a teeny bit crampy afterwards, nothing that paracetamol couldn't fix


----------



## minius (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks for the replies, it feels good to finally talk with others in the same boat.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Minimus, im in exactly the same boat as you were have my 1st ivf coming up and am absoutley petrified of EC. How did you find it? I have my 1st treatment planning appointment in 4 weeks time and am so anxious and scared.

What was the procedure like for you, what clinic are you going to?

Lisa
xx


----------

